# D5100 recommended starter equipment/filters/lenses



## shents (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello everyone, So I have my Nikon D5100, I haven't had time to use it as yet, it arrived yesterday, I was wondering what your thoughts are on good starter equipment, Also I must say I am going to China and need the best out of my camera I can, I want to be armed!  I have also ordered a user guide to get the most out of my camera as the local photography class for beginners is full. Before my trip to China anyway. Bummer!

Go to filters, Ones that are a must!! and why those? 

Tripod (I have read here that's important not to scrimp)

Most popular lenses (reasonably priced on a budget 


Anything I will need that haven't mentioned due to inexperience 

Thank you so much


----------



## weags77 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am fairly new to photography too and I've made a ton of purchasing mistakes. For starters I wouldn't even buy another lens until you get used to the camera and figure out what type of shooting you will be doing mostly. I bought 3 lens very shortly after I got my dslr and still to this day I use the kit lens almost all the time. Figure out what you like and take your time. Save up for a lens you really want and will fit your style.

 Same goes for tripods, I'm on my 3rd one in a little over a year. Spend the extra couple bucks on a good tripod and head rather than buying one just to buy one. Again this also depends on how or what you plan on shooting. That too will probably change as you get more familiar. 

The basics I would say to get would be a nice camera bag, extra batteries, a lens pen or other cleaning device and extra memory cards. That's really about it for stuff you should need at first. Spend any extra money on books or learning material until you get comfortable and can start making decisions based on what you shoot and what works best for you. 

Most importantly have fun and learn as much as you can. We beginners are so fortunate to have these resources that can literally save us so much time and money. Hope some of this helps and enjoy !

Some books id recommend that Ive read: 

Understanding Exposure by Bryan Petersen

The Digital Photography Book by Scott Kelby

The Photographers Eye by Michael Freeman

Tons of podcasts as well are a great learning tool. 

And don't forget the software for your computer. I use Lightroom but didn't start out with it but wish I did.


----------



## shents (Dec 30, 2012)

weags77 said:


> I am fairly new to photography too and I've made a ton of purchasing mistakes. For starters I wouldn't even buy another lens until you get used to the camera and figure out what type of shooting you will be doing mostly. I bought 3 lens very shortly after I got my dslr and still to this day I use the kit lens almost all the time. Figure out what you like and take your time. Save up for a lens you really want and will fit your style.
> 
> Same goes for tripods, I'm on my 3rd one in a little over a year. Spend the extra couple bucks on a good tripod and head rather than buying one just to buy one. Again this also depends on how or what you plan on shooting. That too will probably change as you get more familiar.
> 
> ...




Thank you for taking the time to reply,  It is sooo tempting to buy a new lense spesh with the christmas sales on, And I have no idea if kit lense does the job, I need a zoom lense for my holiday, But I am so uninformed on them but have no idea if the specs are ok, 

Tamron 70-300mm F4/5.6 DI LD Macro Lens - Jessops - Lenses

I was looking at this purely because I am on a budget

 Also id like to know what filters are a must  just in case I come across bad weather in china while photographing the great wall, panda's, big buddha leshan(amazing!)


----------



## shents (Dec 30, 2012)

weags77 said:


> I am fairly new to photography too and I've made a ton of purchasing mistakes. For starters I wouldn't even buy another lens until you get used to the camera and figure out what type of shooting you will be doing mostly. I bought 3 lens very shortly after I got my dslr and still to this day I use the kit lens almost all the time. Figure out what you like and take your time. Save up for a lens you really want and will fit your style.
> 
> Same goes for tripods, I'm on my 3rd one in a little over a year. Spend the extra couple bucks on a good tripod and head rather than buying one just to buy one. Again this also depends on how or what you plan on shooting. That too will probably change as you get more familiar.
> 
> ...





Hey just seen the edited post on the books, Thank you so much, I have ordered a book on all the functions and easy guide on the d5100 but the books you have listed make total sense for my next purchase, I saw a thread just recently where the mentioned the scott kelby books,   Thank you 

 I'll check out light house now, The camera also came with a dvd viewnx, which appears to be some sort of picture editing program I loaded it to look but haven't used it, Not sure its up to much


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 30, 2012)

Tamron 70-300 not getting the best reviews..Best out there nikon 70-300 VR2-g  About 400.00us from Canada..
35mm1.8  this lens is awsome.   the best nikon for the money ever. I've seen pics with this lens that are outstanding


----------



## weags77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Man I wish I was going to China to see all that. Can't wait to see some pics. 

As for filters you will get a lot of answers. I only use a polarized filter so I don't know much about the others but I will say that you can get filters at all price ranges and I wouldn't stick a $20 filter on a $500 lens. I shoot mostly for hdr and most filters can be applied post processing so I figure on the off chance I need one I can find out how to apply it afterwards. If any filter if get a decent NC filter just for added lens protectiom.


----------



## shents (Dec 30, 2012)

oldhippy said:


> Tamron 70-300 not getting the best reviews..Best out there nikon 70-300 VR2-g  About 400.00us from Canada..
> 35mm1.8  this lens is awsome.   the best nikon for the money ever. I've seen pics with this lens that are outstanding



Yes I think i'll digg deeper in these lil pockets and pay for a better brand, ill goggle the 35mm now  ..Thanks for reply old hippy hope you had a fab christmas


----------



## shents (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks ill check that now, I am trying to get it all asap so I can practice using them before the trip in March, I am hoping someone drops out of the photography class so I can get in, I'll get on it after my trip if not


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 30, 2012)

Nikon 35mm f/1.8 DX   Great review


----------



## shefjr (Dec 30, 2012)

weags77 said:


> I am fairly new to photography too and *I've made a ton of purchasing mistakes*. For starters I wouldn't even buy another lens until you get used to the camera and figure out what type of shooting you will be doing mostly.* I bought 3 lens very shortly after I got my dslr* and still to this day I use the kit lens almost all the time. Figure out what you like and take your time. Save up for a lens you really want and will fit your style.
> 
> Same goes for tripods, I'm on my 3rd one in a little over a year. Spend the extra couple bucks on a good tripod and head rather than buying one just to buy one. Again this also depends on how or what you plan on shooting. That too will probably change as you get more familiar.
> 
> ...



I had to copy and have this repeated in my post^^^^^^^
It's like were are the same person from almost start to finish I could echo the entire post.


Building off what was said above for me. I have found that the more you spend generally the better the quality. I remember thinking "who cares if it's a 3.5-5.6 f-stop. That doesn't mean anything. I can still take great photos with that lens" That thought is partially true. I can take good photos with that but I'm limited with the light that I have.

I would also say the same thing for a tripod. My first 2 were cheap quality and finally on number 3 I can tell you there is such an amazing difference. 

The first two books mentioned are great great GREAT books. To add to that, if you have an ipad I would recommend that you buy them on the kindle app and additionally get the free PDF of your cameras manual. It's great because you can jump in and out of whatever book you are reading jump into the manual and see how to do something with your camera. Not dragging a bunch of books on the trip. 
The Photographers Eye, I also own and for me that is a tough read. I'm still working to get through it. From what I have read from peoples review you will either like the book or not like the book.

Also as stated it really does come down to what you like to shoot. I would just say that if you think of this as an investment and you won't quit because you are bored of it, or are easily swayed from one hobby to the next, then spend your money on quality glass. It'll be worth it. I have a lot of glass that I shouldn't have bought and just waited to get the quality.


----------



## shents (Dec 30, 2012)

shefjr said:


> weags77 said:
> 
> 
> > I am fairly new to photography too and *I've made a ton of purchasing mistakes*. For starters I wouldn't even buy another lens until you get used to the camera and figure out what type of shooting you will be doing mostly.* I bought 3 lens very shortly after I got my dslr* and still to this day I use the kit lens almost all the time. Figure out what you like and take your time. Save up for a lens you really want and will fit your style.
> ...




Thank you guys, I can not wait to start, you lot have been a great help, I love to travel aand will see a lot of scenery, travelling shots so I think a zoom is a must when I have more funds I think I would love to try a  macro lense, but all the 3.5 -5.6 ..and all the numbers digits that go with lenses is all chinese to me at the moment so I am looking forward to understaning what all these damn numbers mean, My sdhc card arrives in next few days so I can start taking photo's on my kit lense and adjusting all these settings and getting an understanding on what the hellll they mean  

I'll buy the 2 books you both mentioned first Thank you kindly you awsome lot


----------



## weags77 (Dec 30, 2012)

shefjr said:
			
		

> I had to copy and have this repeated in my post^^^^^^^
> It's like were are the same person from almost start to finish I could echo the entire post.
> 
> Building off what was said above for me. I have found that the more you spend generally the better the quality. I remember thinking "who cares if it's a 3.5-5.6 f-stop. That doesn't mean anything. I can still take great photos with that lens" That thought is partially true. I can take good photos with that but I'm limited with the light that I have.
> ...



Amen. Haha it does feel like I'm listening to myself talk as I read this. I just wish I had listened to everyone that has said this before. A lot if money I have spent(wasted) that could have gone so much farther but sometimes we gotta live and learn for ourselves. Great post


----------



## shents (Dec 30, 2012)

I am booking myself on a beginners course at the local art college tomorrow they have opened a second group, I can not wait!!! I shall spend my money on that first before I go rushing out, Thank you guys, So glad I posted this thread, Books
*
Understanding Exposure by Bryan Petersen

The Digital Photography Book by Scott Kelby* will be ordered tomorrow x


----------



## greybeard (Dec 30, 2012)

I am assuming that you got your D5100 with a 18-55 kit lens.  In my opinion, you need a medium tele zoom and a better flash than the one that comes on the camera.  For a medium tele zoom I would recommend the Nikon 55-200mm 4.5-5.6.  Amazon.com: Nikon 55-200mm f/4-5.6G ED IF AF-S DX VR [Vibration Reduction] Nikkor Zoom Lens: NIKON: Electronics  They are inexpensive and are available just about everywhere.  I bought mine at Wal-Mart for $249.00.  The nicest flash available for the D5100 is the Nikon SB700. Amazon.com: Nikon SB-700 AF Speedlight Flash for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo  They are not cheap but they work perfectly with your camera.  If you can't go the price of the SB700, the Yongnuo yn-565EX will do most of the same things with the exception of the (COMMANDER) function. Amazon.com: Yongnuo YN-565EX ETTL Speedlite Flash for Nikon: Electronics   You probably won't be needing that function for some time to come, but if you every want to shoot with multiple wireless, you'll need that function.  (jmho)


----------



## shents (Dec 30, 2012)

greybeard said:


> I am assuming that you got your D5100 with a 18-55 kit lens.  In my opinion, you need a medium tele zoom and a better flash than the one that comes on the camera.  For a medium tele zoom I would recommend the Nikon 55-200mm 4.5-5.6.  Amazon.com: Nikon 55-200mm f/4-5.6G ED IF AF-S DX VR [Vibration Reduction] Nikkor Zoom Lens: NIKON: Electronics  They are inexpensive and are available just about everywhere.  I bought mine at Wal-Mart for $249.00.  The nicest flash available for the D5100 is the Nikon SB700. Amazon.com: Nikon SB-700 AF Speedlight Flash for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo  They are not cheap but they work perfectly with your camera.  If you can't go the price of the SB700, the Yongnuo yn-565EX will do most of the same things with the exception of the (COMMANDER) function. Amazon.com: Yongnuo YN-565EX ETTL Speedlite Flash for Nikon: Electronics   You probably won't be needing that function for some time to come, but if you every want to shoot with multiple wireless, you'll need that function.  (jmho)




Thank you for adding to this thread, I did get the kit lense, I am going save all this info for when I fin my lil beginners course at the local college thank you so much, I was thinking a better flash later . All of your advice has been a great help ... kelly


----------



## weags77 (Dec 30, 2012)

FWIW I have never had the need for a flash. I have one and still have never used it. I mostly do landscapes though so again your needs will depend on what you shoot.


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 30, 2012)

For every lens, I would buy a UV filter.  Better to scratch an $8 filter than an expensive lens.

I bought a Tenba camera bag for my D5100.  I bought the small bag.  If I had it to do over again, I would purchase a larger bag.  I'm fairly knowledgeable about nylon and I think Tenba makes quality gear.

I bought my D5100 with the kit lens as was recommended by folks here.

I then added a Nikkor 35mm f/1.8 that seems to be an excellent general purpose lens.

Also purchased a Manfrotto tripod and ball head that seem to be a very solid setup.

Other than knowledge, I think I have all I need and am good to go for awhile.


----------



## shents (Dec 30, 2012)

Willieboy said:


> For every lens, I would buy a UV filter.  Better to scratch an $8 filter than an expensive lens.
> 
> I bought a Tenba camera bag for my D5100.  I bought the small bag.  If I had it to do over again, I would purchase a larger bag.  I'm fairly knowledgeable about nylon and I think Tenba makes quality gear.
> 
> ...




Hey I don't suppose I could see some of your photographs could I, just some inspiration


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 30, 2012)

I got my Dad and his family a D5100 body only for Christmas. I also gave him a 35mm 1.8G DX lens as his first. He wants to do landscapes & cloudscapes but doesn't want to spend a lot on a lens. The newest 18-55 is a pretty good lens, IMO, especially around f8-f11. I'm also pushing him to get the 55-300 VR as I have read in many places it is nearly equal or equal to the 70-300 VR. My Dad is never going to buy a FX camera, so I have qualms about pushing him to all DX lenses. The 18-55 & 55-300 will cover all the range he needs. Indoors he can use the 35 1.8G so he will be set. He decided Friday on a bag. He has a cheap tripod that'll do for now that he has had from the early 90s that came with the VHS shoulder recorder. As a budget traveling combo of the Nikon 18-55 & Nikon 55-300 is hard to beat.


----------



## shents (Dec 30, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> I got my Dad and his family a D5100 body only for Christmas. I also gave him a 35mm 1.8G DX lens as his first. He wants to do landscapes but doesn't want to spend a lot on a lens. The newest 18-55 is a pretty good lens, IMO, especially around f8-f11. I'm also pushing him to get the 55-300 VR as I have read in many places it is nearly equal or equal to the 70-300 VR. My Dad is never going to buy a FX camera, so I have qualms about pushing him to all DX lenses. He wants to do landscapes and cloudscapes. The 18-55 & 55-300 will cover all the range he needs. Indoors he can use the 35 1.8G so he will be set. He decided Friday on a bag. He has a cheap tripod that'll do for now that he has had from the early 90s that came with the VHS shoulder recorder. As a budget traveling combo of the Nikon 18-55 & Nikon 55-300 is hard to beat.



Thank you, I think I got the 18-55 lense with my kit, I like what I have read about the 35mm .. could you tell me what its main function is? I saw a review old hippy had kindly posted some of the shots looked wicked


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm with Willyboy. Def need to buy a UV filter, size 52mm for your 18-55. You should google, used camera stores, and maybe you can find good deals. I purchased a yellow #8, red #25, and circular polarizer for $20. If you can, get the circular polarizer along with the UV if you can afford to, then later on get a neutral density filter. For a bag I'd suggest a backpack, not a shoulder bag. It's a pain trying to walk around with a should bag. 

Amazon.com: AmazonBasics Backpack for SLR Cameras and Accessories-Black: Camera & Photo

I purchased this bag, and I love it! So much room, you can almost fit two kits and a tripod. It's basically the same bag as  the Canon Deluxe pack, but without the pricey tag on it.

If you can, I'd suggest buying Nikon branded lens if you can.


----------



## jrizal (Dec 30, 2012)

oldhippy said:


> Tamron 70-300 not getting the best reviews..Best out there nikon 70-300 VR2-g  About 400.00us from Canada..
> 35mm1.8  this lens is awsome.   the best nikon for the money ever. I've seen pics with this lens that are outstanding



The Tamron, as Sigma 70-300mm APO & non-APO, as well as the Nikon 70-300mm AF-G (rumored to be manufactured by Tamron) are all considered budget lenses. Perfromance wise would be a bit sharp at lower focal lengths, decent at least or mediocre at best depending on who does the reviewing. (I have the Nikon 70-300mm AF-G BTW) That said should you want better performance then your options will include (but not limited to) the ff: the 55-200m VR ($249), the 55-300mm VR ($399), the 70-300mm VR II AF-S G as already mentioned but it actually retails new at $589. Then of course if you want to splurge the 70-200mm f4/f2.8 at $1,400 and $2,400 respectively.


----------



## jrizal (Dec 30, 2012)

shents said:


> Go to filters, Ones that are a must!! and why those?



UV filter - There is a religious debate on this one as during the days of film UV protection is a must as it affects film. Hence at the digital age UV protection is no longer needed. That said UV filters were delegated to lens protectors. But some would argue that UV filters especially cheaper ones would degrade photos and may also add to lens flare. You decide if you need them. I have several UV filters from no-names and branded ones. Should there be lens flare, I just remove them. But most of the time they are on the lenses. And I really see no noticeable differences from my "amateurish" eyes. In essence I just use them for the sake of using them.

CPL - One of two commonly used filters whose effects are difficult if not impossible to do in Photoshop (and the like) or in in-camera editing. If you want to remove or at least minimize glare from non-metallic surfaces such as water and glass, a CPL is a must.

ND filters (variable or graded) The other filter which is commonly used. If you want the "flowing water" effect then you would need these filters.

PS It would be nice if you could also get a speedlite. If the Nikon branded speedlites are too much for you, then you can either go for either a Bower SFD-728N or Sunpak DF3000N both are basic TTL (automatic) flashes made by the same manufacturer under different brands. And you can also choose the YongNuo YN50II, it's a manual flash but is highly regarded by beginners and advanced users.


----------



## shents (Dec 30, 2012)

jrizal said:


> shents said:
> 
> 
> > Go to filters, Ones that are a must!! and why those?
> ...



Thank you so much for helping with that, Much appreciated, I have a little more understanding on these things now


----------



## Mully (Dec 30, 2012)

The biggest mistake to make is impulse buying....take your time and review what you need from what you want.


----------



## shents (Dec 30, 2012)

Mully said:


> The biggest mistake to make is impulse buying....take your time and review what you need from what you want.



I had the urge to go out and buy all these lil bits and lenses I am so glad I have this forum, I have booked a beginners course with the art college mully  so will wait till I have more experience using the cam, The course provide everything which is great.. Thanks


----------



## LesFraser (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi, D5100 user here too.

I brought the twin lense kit, 17-55 and a 70-300. After a month or two i brought the nikon 50mm 1.8 and that to this day is my favorite. My next investment is going to be a decent speedlight, because the on camera flash isn't cutting it.

Overall i find the camera to be great. It handles high ISO's well. The only downside is the video mode is terrible in low light situations, as you cannot control the ISO and the camera just takes iso through the roof. There are methods around this but PITA.

My 2 cents


----------



## shents (Dec 30, 2012)

LesFraser said:


> Hi, D5100 user here too.
> 
> I brought the twin lense kit, 17-55 and a 70-300. After a month or two i brought the nikon 50mm 1.8 and that to this day is my favorite. My next investment is going to be a decent speedlight, because the on camera flash isn't cutting it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing les, I am waiting on the memory card so itching to get out with it, it is driving me nuts!


----------



## jrizal (Dec 30, 2012)

shents said:


> TheFantasticG said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, I think I got the 18-55 lense with my kit, I like what I have read about the 35mm .. could you tell me what its main function is? I saw a review old hippy had kindly posted some of the shots looked wicked
> ...


----------



## nmasters (Dec 30, 2012)

Nikkor 18-70 is the best low budget kit lens. I have this the Nikkor 35 1.8 and 50 1.8. That's what I use on my d5100 and I find it to be a great combination. Happy shooting.


----------



## Duckysaurus (Dec 31, 2012)

@Shents

The Digital Photography book is a great one. Another good book might be Complete Guide to Digital Photography by Ian Farrell or David Busch's Nikon D5100 (if you want to just learn most of the features of your D5100).

I would also concur with the responses that tell you NOT to buy many lenses or NOT to buy at all until you figure out what you want to shoot.

If you want to shoot with a prime, the best one out there for cropped frame cameras (yours is one) is the 35mm 1.8G (Amazon.com: Nikon 35mm f/1.8G AF-S DX Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: NIKON: Camera & Photo).

And yes, always invest in useful or NICE lenses, not bodies. Expensive glass has much better resale value than good glass. Just remember whatever lens you get, you multiply the focal length by 1.5


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 31, 2012)

Duckysaurus said:


> @Shents
> 
> The Digital Photography book is a great one. Another good book might be Complete Guide to Digital Photography by Ian Farrell or David Busch's Nikon D5100 (if you want to just learn most of the features of your D5100).
> 
> ...



Hey Duckysaurus,

        So I was looking into getting a portrait lens, and I was looking into the 50mm 1.4D lens. So in your opinion the 35mm is better? Is it because it's equivalent to 50mm on film/FX bodies?


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 31, 2012)

shents said:


> Willieboy said:
> 
> 
> > For every lens, I would buy a UV filter. Better to scratch an $8 filter than an expensive lens.
> ...



Hello Shents.  I am afraid my photos are less than inspirational.  The right hemispherical lobe of my brain is somewhat deficient and I am not very creative.  I have no pictures of which I am especially proud.  I am a heck of a straight pool player though.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Dec 31, 2012)

I got the Digital Photography Books by Scott Kelby.  I got all 4, the boxed set.  I finished reading fully the first three and briefly skimmed through the last book.  They are a great easy read and teach you all of what you need to know to take great pics from the start.  I would recommend getting the whole boxed set (comes with 4 books) because each book teaches you new things but if you are getting just one book get volume 1.  If they spark your interest, you can easily read a full book in 3-4 hours.


----------



## shents (Dec 31, 2012)

shefjr said:


> weags77 said:
> 
> 
> > I am fairly new to photography too and *I've made a ton of purchasing mistakes*. For starters I wouldn't even buy another lens until you get used to the camera and figure out what type of shooting you will be doing mostly.* I bought 3 lens very shortly after I got my dslr* and still to this day I use the kit lens almost all the time. Figure out what you like and take your time. Save up for a lens you really want and will fit your style.
> ...




Hey you pair  what bryan peterson book ws it there appears to be 3 on amazon.. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...sprefix=understanding+exposure,stripbooks,218

Thanks hope you both had a great new year


----------



## KmH (Dec 31, 2012)

ziggy84 said:


> So I was looking into getting a portrait lens, and I was looking into the 50mm 1.4D lens. So in your opinion the 35mm is better? Is it because it's equivalent to 50mm on film/FX bodies?


When I shot portraiture, I rarely used a 50 mm, let alone a 35 mm lens on a crop body. For groups of 15 or more I usually used a 24 mm lens, but for most portrait shots I used lenses between 85 mm and 200 mm.

I used Nikon's AF 105 mm f/2 DC and AF 135 mm f/2 DC quite a bit, but my favorite was the AF-S 200 mm f/2G ED. The 200 mm f/2 delivers SCB - Spectacular Creamy Bokeh. But it's expensive. Almost $6000 new. Used ones don't come on the market very often, and when they do - if you snooze - you lose.



> Nikon defocus control offers new creative possibilities for shallow depth-of-field portrait photography. Photographers can fine-tune the foreground or background image area, creating unique blurred effects.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow...a gal shows a wee bit of cleavage in her avatar shot... and the fellows fall all over themselves to provide answers to her questions!!!! Imagine that!!! lol!

Enjoy the new D5100. I dunno...there are so many nifty pieces of kit on the market today. I say, for the beginner, try and find used lenses. Saves a lot of money.


----------



## shefjr (Jan 1, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Understandi...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1357026543&sr=1-1 
The third addition of Understanding Exposure.  As for the Scott Kelby books, someone mentioned to get the first one if that's all you can. If that is all you can then I agree otherwise try and snag up all 4.
Again to repeat myself I would suggest getting them on your kindle app (iPad) or kindle if you have one. It is really convenient. It's so easy to reference something in seconds as opposed to carrying around and then digging through 6 books to find one quick how to.


----------



## weags77 (Jan 1, 2013)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Wow...a gal shows a wee bit of cleavage in her avatar shot... and the fellows fall all over themselves to provide answers to her questions!!!! Imagine that!!! lol!
> 
> Enjoy the new D5100. I dunno...there are so many nifty pieces of kit on the market today. I say, for the beginner, try and find used lenses. Saves a lot of money.



Wow a dude thinking there is no other reason for helping someone other than they have boobs on a online profile pic ! Imagine that !

I would say most of us here on a PHOTOGRAPHY forum have seen plenty of pictures of boobs and probably just as many in real life. Not to mention that most here don't come the Photography Forums looking to pick up chicks. Grow up man.


----------



## shents (Jan 1, 2013)

shents said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> > weags77 said:
> ...




Hey guys

I have just ordered both! thanks for the link @shefjr.. Weags thanks for all the help,   I haven't made one shot yet as waiting on sdhc card's arrival, I shall post first shots, they will be  no thrill's/editing as I haven't learn't that yet, I start my course 16th So they should start to improve from then...I hope haha


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 1, 2013)

Mully said:


> The biggest mistake to make is impulse buying....take your time and review what you need from what you want.



I highly second this motion. I'm starting research on a telescope setup two years before I purchase.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 1, 2013)

weags77 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hilarious!!! You must not have read (m)any of my other 17,000 posts. Oh, wait, you've been here less than two dozen posts and already you're telling ME to grow up! lol. Maybe you've heard of it. I mean, maybe you've heard of lol, that is. See if you can find the "lol" in my original post! See, that was a clue...

"Lol".


----------



## weags77 (Jan 1, 2013)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Hilarious!!! You must not have read (m)any of my other 17,000 posts. Oh, wait, you've been here less than two dozen posts and already you're telling ME to grow up! lol. Maybe you've heard of it. I mean, maybe you've heard of lol, that is. See if you can find the "lol" in my original post! See, that was a clue...
> 
> "Lol".



Must not have gotten the memo that you can put "lol" after something and it won't be deemed Inappropriate. Can't wait to try this out in the real world !!...

Anyways I think I've made my point regardless of if you and your 17,000 posts agree. Not here to have an Internet battle with you so let's just leave it at that.


----------



## ziggy84 (Jan 1, 2013)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Solidjake (Jan 1, 2013)

+1 on the 35mm. I got it a week ago and it's the best lens I have. Have fun during your trip.


----------



## bschmidt25 (Jan 1, 2013)

I picked up a D5100 with the 18-55 kit lens yesterday.  This is my first foray into DSLR territory.  Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the useful information here.  I have a lot to learn, but this is definitely helpful and much appreciated.  Looking forward to talking with all of you!


----------



## ziggy84 (Jan 1, 2013)

bschmidt25 said:


> I picked up a D5100 with the 18-55 kit lens yesterday.  This is my first foray into DSLR territory.  Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the useful information here.  I have a lot to learn, but this is definitely helpful and much appreciated.  Looking forward to talking with all of you!



What lens did you get with your kit?


----------



## bschmidt25 (Jan 1, 2013)

ziggy84 said:


> What lens did you get with your kit?



I only have the 18-55VR right now.  I'm eventually going to need a prime lens as we're expecting our first child this summer.  I've been debating the 35 1.8G and the 50 1.8G.  Leaning towards the 35 right now.  I wanted to give myself plenty of time to learn with the kit lens first.


----------



## shents (Jan 1, 2013)

bschmidt25 said:


> I picked up a D5100 with the 18-55 kit lens yesterday.  This is my first foray into DSLR territory.  Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the useful information here.  I have a lot to learn, but this is definitely helpful and much appreciated.  Looking forward to talking with all of you!


, 


Hey this is the same kit I got, I thought I'd start this thread because as a new person to the world of photography I have no idea, this is also my first dslr.. So its cool you lot are starting with me! Hopefully we can help each other, On my course they teach you photo shop thank god, as I have no idea how to edit pics once I have learn't how to tweak them while taking them, I guess it will all become clearer eventually, At the moment all the lingo regarding aparture, exposure, f1 f? means jibberish to me haha


----------



## ziggy84 (Jan 1, 2013)

bschmidt25 said:


> ziggy84 said:
> 
> 
> > What lens did you get with your kit?
> ...



Nice. I didn't know if you had purchased the kit with two lens or just the 18-55. I'm looking into both prime lens as well, but with the 5100 having the cropped sensor, I'm also leaning towards the 35.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2013)

ziggy84 said:


> I'm with Willyboy. Def need to buy a UV filter, size 52mm for your 18-55. You should google, used camera stores, and maybe you can find good deals. I purchased a yellow #8, red #25, and circular polarizer for $20. If you can, get the circular polarizer along with the UV if you can afford to, then later on get a neutral density filter. For a bag I'd suggest a backpack, not a shoulder bag. It's a pain trying to walk around with a should bag.
> 
> Amazon.com: AmazonBasics Backpack for SLR Cameras and Accessories-Black: Camera & Photo
> 
> ...



Digital cameras don't have issues with UV like Film Cameras did.. why would she need a UV filter? If it is for lens protection, just keep the lens cap on when not using the camera! Unless you buy a top end, expensive multi coated filter, all it will do is lower Image Quality! 

For lenses.. the 70-300 VR II would be your best bet for a long tele... unless you have a lot of money to spend (buy it used).

the 35mm DX is ok for wide shots, as long as you don't use it for close portraiture (barrel distortion)... and as long as you know how to deal with the terrible CA in post. (again.. buy it used)

Filters... already suggested... a good CPL (not a cheap one)... and maybe an 2x or 4x  GND filter in case you find some nice sunsets or sunrises (and want to keep some foreground detail). A 2x or 4x ND filter can be handy in really bright conditions also.


----------



## bschmidt25 (Jan 1, 2013)

shents said:


> Hey this is the same kit I got, I thought I'd start this thread because as a new person to the world of photography I have no idea, this is also my first dslr.. So its cool you lot are starting with me! Hopefully we can help each other, On my course they teach you photo shop thank god, as I have no idea how to edit pics once I have learn't how to tweak them while taking them, I guess it will all become clearer eventually, At the moment all the lingo regarding aparture, exposure, f1 f? means jibberish to me haha



Cool!  Yeah - I'm pretty much in the same boat.  I'm getting comfortable with the lingo.  Now it's just putting it into practice .  I'm comfortable with the basics of Photoshop, but limited when it comes to advanced editing.  I'd like to learn more about that eventually too.  Thanks for starting this discussion.  I'm looking forward to hearing about your trip to China and seeing some pictures!


----------



## bschmidt25 (Jan 1, 2013)

ziggy84 said:


> Nice. I didn't know if you had purchased the kit with two lens or just the 18-55. I'm looking into both prime lens as well, but with the 5100 having the cropped sensor, I'm also leaning towards the 35.



A friend of mine has the 55-200 with his D3100.  He already said we can trade lenses, so that should work out well.  I don't see myself needing a larger zoom just yet.  I'm sure I will someday, but I think I'm mostly going to be shooting portraits and landscapes right away.


----------



## ziggy84 (Jan 1, 2013)

[/QUOTE] Digital cameras don't have issues with UV like Film Cameras did.. why would she need a UV filter? [/QUOTE]

The only reason I have a UV filter is for protection. I didn't buy it for this camera; I just switched it from my 35mm camera to the Nikon. A friend of mine dropped his camera right on the front part of the lens with the cap on, and if it weren't for an UV/Skylight filter, probably would've messed the lens up. The cap just popped off...To each his own.


----------



## andrewochs615 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have the Sigma 55-200mm lens which is pretty nice. I also have the Nikon 50mm 1.8 lens, along with the kit lens for my d5100. Of course the filter size is different on each lens. Of course if I ever decide to upgrade to full frame or a higher end DX I am going to splurge on nice filters.


----------



## shents (Jan 2, 2013)

greybeard said:


> I am assuming that you got your D5100 with a 18-55 kit lens.  In my opinion, you need a medium tele zoom and a better flash than the one that comes on the camera.  For a medium tele zoom I would recommend the Nikon 55-200mm 4.5-5.6.  Amazon.com: Nikon 55-200mm f/4-5.6G ED IF AF-S DX VR [Vibration Reduction] Nikkor Zoom Lens: NIKON: Electronics  They are inexpensive and are available just about everywhere.  I bought mine at Wal-Mart for $249.00.  The nicest flash available for the D5100 is the Nikon SB700. Amazon.com: Nikon SB-700 AF Speedlight Flash for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo  They are not cheap but they work perfectly with your camera.  If you can't go the price of the SB700, the Yongnuo yn-565EX will do most of the same things with the exception of the (COMMANDER) function. Amazon.com: Yongnuo YN-565EX ETTL Speedlite Flash for Nikon: Electronics   You probably won't be needing that function for some time to come, but if you every want to shoot with multiple wireless, you'll need that function.  (jmho)




Hey well todaY I went to a pawn shop they had the  55 - 200 vr lense for £89!!! 

Is it worth picking up a seconD hand one peeps it seems a bargain! I DO  lot of travelling I think I will need A ZOOM , It didnt appear to have any scratchs on it what you think?


----------



## shents (Jan 2, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> ziggy84 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with Willyboy. Def need to buy a UV filter, size 52mm for your 18-55. You should google, used camera stores, and maybe you can find good deals. I purchased a yellow #8, red #25, and circular polarizer for $20. If you can, get the circular polarizer along with the UV if you can afford to, then later on get a neutral density filter. For a bag I'd suggest a backpack, not a shoulder bag. It's a pain trying to walk around with a should bag.
> ...





Hey matey thanks for response, I saw a 55 - 200 nikon vr lense in a pawn shop today for £89 bucks.. I cant afford the 300 should I sap this up,  as I want to shoot scenery Il'll need a  zoom anyway ??


----------



## shefjr (Jan 2, 2013)

If you do pick up a lens you need to make sure it's an AF-S type lens because if I'm not mistaken the D5100 doesn't have an internal focus motor. Which means the lens it's self needs to have one in it. Or your alternative is to manually focus everything.


----------



## weags77 (Jan 2, 2013)

shents said:
			
		

> Hey matey thanks for response, I saw a 55 - 200 nikon vr lense in a pawn shop today for £89 bucks.. I cant afford the 300 should I sap this up,  as I want to shoot scenery Il'll need a  zoom anyway ??



FWIW If its scenery you want to shoot you will do best to just use the kit lens for now and look into a wide angle lens down the road. Even though that is a good deal, if you are anything like me you will use the zoom for the first week then go back to the kit lens after that and rarely pick up the zoom again. Just a reference, out of all my photos you have seen, id be surprised if any of them were taken with my 55-200. It's just not that useful for landscapes and such.  And you will tire very quickly with changing lens in the field, it loses its lustre quite quickly.


----------



## shents (Jan 2, 2013)

weags77 said:


> shents said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hha Ok I nearly did exactly what I said I WOULDNT DO! haha, I'll save the csh , thanks buddy


----------



## weags77 (Jan 2, 2013)

shents said:
			
		

> Hha Ok I nearly did exactly what I said I WOULDNT DO! haha, I'll save the csh , thanks buddy



Yeah it's hard to resist I know. When I get some time ill make you a small list of things you should get like cleaning tools or other gear not as glamorous as a new lens. But you are better than I , my impulse woulda kicked in and I woulda bought it haha.


----------



## shents (Jan 2, 2013)

weags77 said:


> shents said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks jay


----------



## ziggy84 (Jan 2, 2013)

shents said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ziggy84 said:
> ...



That's a pretty good deal, but I would save your $ for something later on when you really know what it is you'll need. Your 18-55 should be fine for what you'll be shooting..And no, the D5100 doesn't have the focus motor in the body; you'll need the AF-S G lens, as shefjr said, if you want auto focus. If you get the older "D" type lens, which are a bit cheaper, you'll have to focus manually which isn't a bad thing...


----------



## CA_ (Jan 3, 2013)

I have the D5100 and it's a work horse. Great image quality (same chip as the d7000). It's capable of some really really great raw images (esp in low light).. I'm probably out growing it (saving for a D600) but it's a great camera. 

I'd recommend a battery grip for it, the body is too small in my taste so the grip gives it a bit more to hold on to. Good luck!


----------



## shents (Jan 3, 2013)

CA_ said:


> I have the D5100 and it's a work horse. Great image quality (same chip as the d7000). It's capable of some really really great raw images (esp in low light).. I'm probably out growing it (saving for a D600) but it's a great camera.
> 
> I'd recommend a battery grip for it, the body is too small in my taste so the grip gives it a bit more to hold on to. Good luck!




Thank you so much, I start a beginners course jan so hopefully will learn  basic's then , I haven't had chance to use camera yet waiting on my sdhc card, Thanks for advice on grip


----------



## Mully (Jan 3, 2013)

Good you are being patient...it will pay off later.


----------



## shents (Jan 3, 2013)

Mully said:


> Good you are being patient...it will pay off later.




Thank you mully  what did you do new year?


----------



## shents (Jan 4, 2013)

weags77 said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





weags77 said:


> shents said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mully said:


> Good you are being patient...it will pay off later.





CA_ said:


> I have the D5100 and it's a work horse. Great image quality (same chip as the d7000). It's capable of some really really great raw images (esp in low light).. I'm probably out growing it (saving for a D600) but it's a great camera.
> 
> I'd recommend a battery grip for it, the body is too small in my taste so the grip gives it a bit more to hold on to. Good luck!





Hey you talented bunch... 

There is a lock on the side of my sdhc card do I switch it on or will it prevent me from doing anything other then deleting images. Silly question but don't want to risk locking it yet


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 4, 2013)

My current D5100 equipment:
D5100 - would have chosen D7000 today, oh well, D5100 has less weight + flipscreen
18-55mm kit lens for macro and decent wide angle (both rare)
35mm f1.8 DX that pretty much stays on camera 80% of the time
55-200mm for portrait at 55 f/4, or for range if needed
SB400 flash - today I would choose SB600 instead, oh well
Remote
Extra Battery
3x highest quality 16GB memorycards I could find
B+W 3 stop ND Filter 52mm
B+W Polarization Filter 52mm - Hoya is better but extremely hard to get.

Things I absolutely miss:
HSS

Things I would like to have:
Maybe more AF points, but with good distribution (not like the D600 which has them all in the freaking center)
Second Memorycard slot for backup
Weather Sealing
Better controls (second command dial etc)
Working Quiet Shutter Mode
Better lens selection

Or in other words, I want a D600 with a good distribution of AF points and a flipscreen


----------



## shents (Jan 4, 2013)

Solarflare said:


> My current D5100 equipment:
> D5100 - would have chosen D7000 today, oh well, D5100 has less weight + flipscreen
> 18-55mm kit lens for macro and decent wide angle (both rare)
> 35mm f1.8 DX that pretty much stays on camera 80% of the time
> ...



Thanks so much for sharing I have just taken my first photo just point and shoot really nothing spesh or technical, I have no idea yet, Have you clicked the lock on the sdhc card , sorry I am unsure


----------



## ziggy84 (Jan 4, 2013)

shents said:


> Solarflare said:
> 
> 
> > My current D5100 equipment:
> ...



The lock just keeps you from doing any write options on the card. You won't be able to take pictures, access pictures on the card, etc.


----------



## shents (Jan 4, 2013)

SOOOO guys card is in I have taken 3 shots here is 2 of them, No thrills, no idea on settings YET!. Scott Kelby book arrived today so will have a play over the weekend

UPLOADED THROUGH FACEBOOK AS FILE WAS TO BIG HERE 

Introducing Mr Cheeks 
(my first model)


----------



## shents (Jan 4, 2013)

SOOOO gys card is in I have taken 3 shots here is 2 of them, No thrills, no idea on settings YET!. Scott Kelby book arrived today so will have a play over the weekend

UPLOADED THROUGH FACEBOOK AS FILE WAS TO BIG HERE 

Introducing Mr Cheeks 
(my first model)


View attachment 31193
View attachment 31194


----------



## weags77 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mr Cheeks is a cool lookin cat.. Outside of them just being point and shoot you do have a creative element in them so they are not just run of the mill snapshots. Good start


----------



## shents (Jan 7, 2013)

Solarflare said:


> My current D5100 equipment:
> D5100 - would have chosen D7000 today, oh well, D5100 has less weight + flipscreen
> 18-55mm kit lens for macro and decent wide angle (both rare)
> 35mm f1.8 DX that pretty much stays on camera 80% of the time
> ...




Hey guys..

I have been looking at this is it any good for what I want? any other links cheaper options , want a good quality one..
feedback would be much appreciated, also graduated filters?? I am guessing these will be a must for the landscapes in china ..thanks youu .. kelly

Hoya High Definition Filter UV (O) 52mm (Brand New) + Free Shipping | eBay


----------



## shefjr (Jan 7, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't waste my money on that. I would grab a cpl. One thing you'll find in the forum is differing opinions about uv filters and weather or not they are needed. Many people buy them just for protection of the lens (IMO that's silly) and additionally it can degrade the sharpness of your image. I myself do not have any advice on the GND filters I'm actually looking into those myself at the moment. 
The above is opinion so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## weags77 (Jan 8, 2013)

shefjr said:
			
		

> Personally I wouldn't waste my money on that. I would grab a cpl. One thing you'll find in the forum is differing opinions about uv filters and weather or not they are needed. Many people buy them just for protection of the lens (IMO that's silly) and additionally it can degrade the sharpness of your image. I myself do not have any advice on the GND filters I'm actually looking into those myself at the moment.
> The above is opinion so take it for what it's worth.



What he/she said...again. Haha


----------



## shefjr (Jan 8, 2013)

He! Thank god! Lol!
No offense to the ladies but women take a lot of punishment! (babies,heels,dresses,makeup, husbands,monthly issues, other women,) Ugh! Ladies got it rough! Lol!


----------



## Designer (Jan 8, 2013)

shents said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> I have been looking at this is it any good for what I want? any other links cheaper options , want a good quality one..
> feedback would be much appreciated, also graduated filters?? I am guessing these will be a must for the landscapes in china ..thanks youu .. kelly
> ...



I think having a UV filter may come in handy once in a while, and Hoya is a good brand, so yes, if you going to get some accessories, get one of those.

I don't have a graduated ND filter, and I think it would take some practice to become familiar with it, and a good one is going to run into some money, so maybe this is one thing I would not recommend.

I've been thinking about the 55-200VR zoom lens in the pawn shop.  I think it is an o.k. deal (maybe not a GREAT deal), providing you can take it outside and give it a good workout to make sure it works.  

Be sure to take along one or two spare SD cards, your battery charger, lens cleaning kit, lens hood, tripod, remote release, and anything else you think of.


----------



## ziggy84 (Jan 8, 2013)

[/QUOTE]


Hey guys..

I have been looking at this is it any good for what I want? any other links cheaper options , want a good quality one..
feedback would be much appreciated, also graduated filters?? I am guessing these will be a must for the landscapes in china ..thanks youu .. kelly

Hoya High Definition Filter UV (O) 52mm (Brand New) + Free Shipping | eBay[/QUOTE]

IMO that's a good filter, I have the Hoya HMC skylight 1b, while this is the super multi coated uv filter. 

Graduated filters have a clear portion and a ND portion of the filter, so it's usage is to reduce brightness in half of the picture. Check out the ND filter post, I brought it up a few days ago. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-equipment-products/312135-nd-filter.html


----------



## DebSturm (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi shents, I'm a 2nd year photography student with many years in graphic arts and publication. One of my cameras is a Nikon D5100 and I am very happy with it. I would HIGHLY RECOMMEND The Nikon D5100 for Dummies guide, available online (try Alibris.com or BetterWorldBooks.com for great prices. I have found it invaluable and a great reference while learning to operate my Nikon. Try the Manfrotto brand tripods, I just love mine, and it's very durable. If you are just starting out, you might want to use the automatic mode as opposed to the manual mode for operation of the camera. Manual is a lot to learn, and the NikonD5100 can take great pictures automatically instead! Best of luck, safe journeys, Deb


----------



## Rfflorentino (Apr 23, 2013)

Are coated UV filters useful or harmful?


----------

